# In Loving Memory Of Bubby



## cindycinnamon (Jun 14, 2005)

Born 09 September 1991
Died 16 May 2008

On September 9th, 1991, my sister's cat had a litter of kittens. My son at the time was four years old and wanted another cat so that our other cat, Rockey would have somebody to play with. Bubby at the time was actually named, "Tubby". But as Bubby got older, he disliked that name and asked me to stop calling him "Tubby" because he felt that we were making fun of his weight. So the "T" turned into a "B" and Bubby it was. Funny how that name fits him, too because in Yiddish, it is a form of grandmother.

In 2001, Bubby was diagnosed with having diabetes. He bravely took his shots and never complained unless of course, he was in a grumpy mood. After a while, we were able to call for Bubby to come and get his shot and he would always be there. Not willingly, but you could tell by the look on his face that he was thinking, "Alright hurry this up. C'mon, let's get it over with".

Bubby was the kind of the cat that when he wanted to eat, he would let you know all about it and not give up. He had a whiney meow and he knew if he whined enough, we'd give in and he'd get his way. Food was his passion and his downfall. He had a thing for McDonald's french fries and if I tried to give him a different fast food french fry, he wouldn't eat it because he knew the difference. Bubby also enjoyed sweets such as cake. Now mind you, he didn't get these foods all the time. Just once in a blue moon. The only thing he did get everyday was the milk from my cereal only because he begged me for it. How could I say no? He had me wrapped around his paw.

In the middle of January, he was diagnosed with having a mega colon. Bubby was forced to take medicine to help loosen his stool. Oh how he hated taking that liquid medicine! And it's funny, because when I would come home from work, I'd ask Bubby if he poopied today or not. He would proceed to walk into the laundry room where the cat boxes are, get into his cat box and then try to poop for me. Sometimes he was able to, and other times, he wasn't. How many cats do you know that can poop on command? Bubby continued to take his lactulose until his last day.

By March of this year, Bubby was losing weight and his teeth looked like they haven't been cleaned in years even though he just got a dental cleaning two months prior. In April, he was drooling and we couldn't figure out why. And by the end of April, he was drooling blood. Found out that he had lost three of his bottom teeth and there was a hole where those teeth used to be. That's what was causing his teeth to bleed. But little did we know at the time, it was much worse.

Bubby was scheduled to see his vet on May 21st because we were concerned about his teeth loss and bleeding. On Friday May 16th, I came home for lunch to find that the side of Bubby's face was swollen. I thought maybe it was because of him wiping the lactulose and blood off his face and it made his fur stiff. So I brushed it down. But that wasn't the problem. I then decided to wash his face with a warm cloth and that's when I felt the lump under his jaw. Took him to the vet that day and it was then that he was diagnosed with cancer. Our hearts were broken! That is what was causing Bubby's constipation, weight loss, drooling, loss of teeth-cancer!

I asked Bubby if he was ready to go to the Rainbow Bridge and he told me that he was ready to leave his old body. My husband and I spent our last night with Bubby in the living room. We "slept" on the couches because we wanted Bubby to be able to reach us and not have to struggle by trying to jump up onto our bed which is high off the ground. Bubby went from one couch to the next the entire night. He knew what was going on and he was ready. By 7 in the morning, true to his character, he was demanding that I feed him his breakfast. *wiping tears away*  

Afterwards, I brought Bubby upstairs to the kitty reading room and showed him the pictures of Rockey and Jack. I told Rockey and Jack to be on the lookout for Bubby because he was going to be there with them shortly. The tears were flowing from my eyes. I then told Bubby that he was going to have two shots-one to make him feel relaxed and one that would make his heart stop. I asked him to go into the light when he got to that point and explained to him that Rockey and Jack would be there waiting for him.

At the vet, we cried and cried. But Bubby was brave and didn't pitch a fuss. The vet tech had set up a bed on the exam table for Bubby to rest on and he immediately took to it which was something he would normally never do. I asked him for one more kiss on my forehead and at first, he told me, "no". But I didn't want him to leave me without giving me one last kiss goodbye. His idea of a kiss was to put his lips on my forehead and keep it there for a few minutes. So I asked him again and this time, he gave me my kiss. Daddy asked for one, but he didn't want to give his daddy a kiss goodbye. The thing they shared was to snuggle. Bubby enjoyed holding his daddy's arm at night.

Bubby, mommy will forever cherish our last night together. I'm missing your kisses on my forehead something terrible. And when I come home for lunch, your not walking down the stairs to greet me with your smiling face and then telling me to hurry up with scooping the cat boxes so that I can feed you. But I know you're here with us in spirit and one day, we'll meet again. I love you Boo Bear. *wiping tears away*  


When I am gone, release me, let me go;
I have so many things to see and do.
You mustn't tie yourself to me with tears, 
Just be happy that we had so many years.

I gave you my love, you can only guess
How much you gave me in happiness.
I thank you for the love you each have shown, 
But now it's time I traveled alone.

So grieve a while for me, if grieve you must, 
Then let your grief be comforted by trust.
It's only for a while that we must part,
So bless the memories within your heart.

I won't be far away, for life goes on,
So if you need me, call, and I will come.
Though you can't see, or touch, I'll be near
And if you listen with your heart, you'll hear
All of my love around you, soft and clear.

And then, when you must come this way alone,
I'll greet you with a smile, and a "Welcome Home." 

Source unknown


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bless that clever little kitty! You have posted a beautiful tribute to him and his wonderful personaltiy. I am so sorry you have lost him, but you know he is waiting for you, and is strong and healthy once more. God bless and give you peace.


----------



## cindycinnamon (Jun 14, 2005)

Thank you, Jeanie. 

I know that he is here with me. 
On Sunday (the follwing day) and again on Monday while I was in bed watching TV, I could have sworn I was smelling Bubby's breath. Oh how he enjoyed laying in bed with us at night! Especially to snuggle with Lee!

It was tough for me to come on my lunch break on Monday knowing that there would be no Bubby walking down the stairs to greet me with his smiling face. There would be no Bubby telling me to "hurry up scooping the cat boxes" because he was hungry. It pained me alot so I told him that I need him to come home to me. 

And when I came home from work on Monday, a few pictures had fallen off the wall in different rooms of the house. The two picture frames that fell were a picture of Jack (Lily's real brother) and of a poem that was given to me from Pet Dreams Memorial. It's the one about, "If I should grow frail and weak and pain does keep me from my sleep....". The other picture that fell was one of Milo and Lily. He thinks he's funny because he didn't knock down any pictures of himself. That silly boy! And just last week, I heard Bubby meow to me. At first I thought I was hearing things so ran downstairs to look out the patio door to make sure there wan't any kitties out there. And there wasn't. 

I know Bubby is at a better place. It's just difficult sometimes because I can't see him. I know he's here and what I wouldn't do to have him kiss my forehead again!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Bubby. What a beautiful story. Bubby was a lucky cat to have you to care for him and love him. Such an intelligent boy! What a comfort it must be for him to come and visit you.
Sue


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Bubby sounds like he was an extraordinary cat, and it just sounds like you were a perfect family for him. The love that you had for each other was so obvious in how you wrote about him.

I love the part about him knocking off pictures of everyone else but himself :lol: . What a sense of humor.


----------



## cindycinnamon (Jun 14, 2005)

Thank you Sue and Leazie for your kind words about my Bubby. He sure was an extraordinary cat. That's for sure! 

Oh and before I forget, I would like to say that I was very impressed with Pet Dreams Memorial. I highly recommend their services! *nods head yes* They took absolute care of my Bubby and were so kind and passionate to my husband and I. 

This was the wall before he knocked the pictures down-










And this is after-










And then in my living room, I have one wall dedicated to my fur kids-










I should have snapped a picture of the wall before I hung the picture back up on the wall. But I wasn't thinking. Bubby knocked down the second to last picture (Milo and Lily on the couch). And it didn't even bother the last picture. In fact, I had a thumb tack ontop of the last picture frame and it was still there believe it or not! 

When I start to miss him alot, I call for him and ask him to please let me know he's here. And he has-be it h is breath or him meowing or knocking down the pictures off the wall.

This is what the memorial to Rockey, Bubby and Jack currently looks like-


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I have tears in my eyes. Such a beautiful tribute for an amazing boy. My heart is with you.


----------



## cindycinnamon (Jun 14, 2005)

Thank you my3kitties. Believe me, I still cry everytime I read it, too! Or when I see his pillow with all of his hair all over it. He is definately missed!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a beautiful memorial to Bubby. It brought tears to my eyes. What a sweet guy. I enjoyed reading about him. Im so sorry he had a struggle at the end. You were there for him. He was a smart perceptive guy! (((HUGS)))) to you.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

That was a lovely tribute to Bubby. What a brave boy he was.

seashell


----------



## cindycinnamon (Jun 14, 2005)

Thank you seashell and Mitts & Tess. 

He sure was a brave boy. He never once complained about having to go the vet so much. I mean, he never cried on the way to vet or on the way back. Bubby had a great deal of friends at BFVH. He was one well known kitty over there! And once we made it into our subdivision, he was always so alert even more so trying to look out the window to find our house. And yes, he knew which house was ours. 

Bubby's vet was nice enough to send us a sympathy card. She had everybody at the hospital sign it and she enclosed a packet of seeds for us to plant in memory of Bubby. And just two weeks ago, they called here telling us that they had a clay paw print of Bubby that they took before Pet Dreams Memorial took Bubby's body and if I'd like to come pick it up. Now that was a surprise and it totally blew me away! What a nice touch. Pet Dreams Memorial gave us one of Bubby's back paw and BFVH had done one of his front paw. So now they both sit in front of Bubby's urn along with his brush. 

It's been a month already since he's been gone. Hard to believe. I still feel like a piece of my heart is missing. This is making me cry as I type this.......he was such a good boy and oh so loving. He would kiss my head if I had a headache and the pain would would go away. That's where the kiss on my head first started.   

I don't think the pain will every go away. He used to enjoy sitting on my lap and helping me post comments at myspace. 










My lap feels empty now.....


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a sweet picture of him on your lap. He was an extraordinary kitty

As always edited for poor typing!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

He looks so happy there on your lap.
It was lovely of the vet to send you a card. That happened to us when we had to have our poor Jimmy PTS at the animal hopsital.
He had a brain tumour so we had to take him to see an animal neurologist for an MRI scan and various tests. The neurologist herself sent us a card after poor Jimmy passed on. We were very touched by this gesture exspecially as she wasn't his regular vet.

seashell


----------



## cindycinnamon (Jun 14, 2005)

Thank you both. 

Bubby was the kind of cat who would always first ask if he could sit (or lay) on my lap. Unlike some kitties I know who jump on my lap. *giggles* :lol: (Milo) Bubby had manners. And he liked the house and his cat box clean. Bubby also disliked change and change in routine. He was a worry wart as well. *sighs* Yeah, that was my Bubby.


----------

